# Evap lines or BFP so confused :(



## Pepper07 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies

Just wondered if you could help me out - I started testing yesterday 6dp5dt (i know I tried to resist but couldn't) and I tested with a Predictor early HPt and I sat in the bathroom for a couple for mins and it looked like it was going to be negative so I put it away and went back to bed - when I went back to check it later (about half hour) it had a faint pink line, I tested again today and about 20 mins after the time another faint pink line appeared maybe slightly darker than yesterday but not much - Would you take these as BFP's or are they evap lines -  I don't no much about evap lines so don't no what I'm looking for - it's driving me crazy!!  

Thank you xxxx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Pepper,

I used to drive myself mad with phantom lines on tests that I would even dig out of the bin hours later when trying naturally.

Only a blood test will give you a definitive answer after IVF, but if you do want to test at home get a clear blue digital. It costs a bit more but gives a definite result with the word pregnant or not pregnant and is not open to interpretation when you are desperate to see a line!

Fingers crossed for you,

B xxx


----------



## Pepper07 (Jun 1, 2012)

thank you for your reply, I think I am a POAS addict again even though I said I wouldn't this time!! xxx

With my last pregnancy the same thing happened I used Predictor tests and they came up very faint after while so just hoping I am a bit slow on the uptake  I will get a digi in a few days I think because I am 7dp5dt so think it might be a bit too early for me xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I always test early.  My tests have always been faint to start with and then get stronger every 2/3 days.  It is looking really good for you.

X


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, I'd recommend not getting the digital tests as they're often not sensitive enough that early - they'll only make you worry more if you see a negative result!

The lines do tend to be faint at first, then get stronger each day as more hCG is released into your bloodstream but most tests say to take the result after 2 mins and discard after 10 mins - anything after that may not be accurate.


----------



## emmyloop (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello! 
I used the really cheap tests (sentitive to 10 miu) after my first ivf and say exactly as you have described - a tiny feint positive line after 20 minutes. So, I also did a control to test for evap lines, and ran another test under the tap which had no line whatsoever! Turned out I was pregnant, but unfortunately for me it was a chemical pregnancy and I bled a few days later. 

If I were you, I would keep testing to see if the lines get stronger each day - although the fertility nurses at my clinic would say relax and wait for the blood test!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

the only thing to do is wait two or three days and re-test. Anything else you will just drive yourself crazy. Digi tests are worth it maybe, once you get a BFP line on a line test, but the digi test doesn't keep the result on the screen after a day (so you have to photograph it) and they are expensive). I'd say use a consistent brand of stick test and keep testing at 48+ hour intervals. Then you can compare the tests.


----------



## Pepper07 (Jun 1, 2012)

thank you so much for all your replies xx

Well I told myself last night that I wouldn't do any more POAS but I did another this morning...Asda one this morning which took approx 15 mins to bring up a faint line and a Protector Early this aft so not a strong wee but it did the same came up with a faint pink line within about 15 mins then it's gradually got darker within an hour, is it possible to have all these evap lines or is it rare?  I keep testing hoping that I will have an answer either way but not getting anywhere, it really is driving me nuts! xxx

Other symptoms I have is really tired all the time, no appetite and sore, veiny (.)(.) but I am on progesterone pessaries so that could be from them couldn't it? xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

They are not evap lines .  When I tested early with first response it took about half an hour for the line to come up.  I had actually put it on the side to put it in the bin, as it was a negative after the 3 minutes and that was when I noticed the faint line.  

X


----------



## Pepper07 (Jun 1, 2012)

thank you, I really do hope so, was it a Predictor test you used? x   I really thought I was going mad I have 3 Predictor Early tests in the bathroom cabinet that all have two lines which took longer than the 5 mins it recommends to show up but have got a lot darker but I didn't no if that was just the wee drying? - I was just hoping they weren't all faulty and I was really unlucky! oh how our mind plays tricks on us x

xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

put the tests down and do another in a couple of days. testing all the time helps nobody. you are just wasting tests.


----------



## Pepper07 (Jun 1, 2012)

yes I will definitely try I am addicted x


----------



## Pepper07 (Jun 1, 2012)

For some reason I can't post on  my other one so thought I'd just post an update x

I have had a few confusing Predictor tests lately so took everyones advice and used a FRER and a Morrisons HPT xx Both came up within 5 mins of testing this afternoon with faint positives - wee I used wasn't held I'd been to the toilet an hour before haven't drunk much today though! xxx

I would post a pic but I have no idea how to xxx


----------



## natty83 (Oct 1, 2013)

Congrats what great news!!! I'm also waiting to get a clearer view on a maaaajjjooorrr squinter! I'm only 4dp5dt but am a testing addict and just feel so pregnant! Its hard when your body screams you are pregnant and its too early to test


----------

